# burned cd static



## boomster (Aug 2, 2004)

Everytime I burn a cd when I play it back it has static and the songs skip. It isn't the music. The burner is 48x24x48 but I always burn at 4x because it errors at higher speeds. What can I do to fix the static and being able to burn at higher speeds? Thanks!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

What brand of CD-r are you writing onto? Cheap brands have a tendancy to have errors at high burning speeds, and I have heard of the sound quality being bad as well.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What kind of system are you running on? Did you check to see if the CD burner is running in DMA mode? Did you try different media?


----------



## boomster (Aug 2, 2004)

The cd's brand is memorex. What is DMA mode, and how do I check it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about some system info?

Windows O/S version
Computer hardware details, make/model of MB, processor speed, hard disk speed/size, etc.
The burning software in use, etc.

Debugging depends on other factors besides static in the output...


----------



## boomster (Aug 2, 2004)

Windows XP
Compaq Presario
801 MHZ
640 MB RAM
60 GIGS

I don't know the cd burner's maker. I stold it out of my sis's computer, but in the device manager this is what it says:


LITE-ON LTR-48246S

Burning software....well I've tried Nero, Musicmatch, Winamp, Deepburner and Roxio


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Right Click on My Computer, Properties, Hardware, Device Manager. Under IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, double click the channel that the CD-RW drive is on and select the Advanced tab. You can see the DMA status of the two IDE devices on that channel, as well as the settings. You should have some DMA mode selected for decent performance. If it's running in PIO mode, that could be a significant part of the problem.


----------



## boomster (Aug 2, 2004)

I checked and its running in DMA mode. Burned a cd and it still had static. Its like the first and second songs are fine, but at the end of the second song it starts. Like its gradual....hope that makes sense.


----------

